
Immune cells may play a role in causing cavities - sahin-boydas
https://newatlas.com/immune-system-tooth-decay/59293/
======
ferendzia
Curious if antibiotic use can be linked to detrimental effect on teeth by
proxy, in parallel with autoimmune conditions.

------
takee
I wonder if the results of this study indirectly also supports this previous
study linking oral cancers and oral cavities, proving that higher number of
cavities results in reduced cancer risk: [https://www.webmd.com/oral-
health/news/20130912/tooth-caviti...](https://www.webmd.com/oral-
health/news/20130912/tooth-cavities-linked-to-lower-risk-of-head-neck-cancer-
in-study)

------
baq
i've got a kid that's allergic to certain foods and has lots of cavities even
though he eats the same things and cares for his teeth the same way his
brother, who isn't allergic, does. with my sample size of 1 i can confirm this
study

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
As an alternative sample size of one, I spent my entire childhood sniffle and
stuffed up and I've had a total of 1 cavity in my mid-30 years. My sibling,
who had no allergies, also suffered no cavities.

~~~
theprotocol
To add another n=1, I have severe allergies, not quite life threatening but
almost (partial but significant throat constriction upon exposure), and I've
never had a cavity and seem almost incapable of getting one. I only brush one
time, at night, and don't use toothpaste (couldn't find one I wasn't mildly
sensitive to).

It is established that immune cells are modulated by microbiota - and yes,
there are oral microbiota, and there are even oral probiotic supplements one
can take which seem to be effective for certain conditions. If you are
interested in this topic, I'd recommend paying close attention to how the 2
main strains were discovered (S. Salivarius K12 and M18) - iirc. at least one
of the two was first extracted from a child who had no cavities.

------
westmeal
I'd think sugar would be a big role in cavity formation but what do I know

~~~
anfilt
Well sugar is food source for the bacteria that then produces acids that then
in turn produce acid that can break down your tooth enamel.

So eating something with lots sugar and not cleaning your mouth of all the
remaining sugar could cause cavities. However, it's not the sugar, but the
bacteria feeding off the sugar.

~~~
westmeal
Interesting thanks

